# Looking to Buy - Mini Cooper - Need some expert advice!



## vickw8425 (5 mo ago)

I'm looking at the following mini coopers:

a 2008 Mini Cooper standard model. It has 61k miles on it. Are there any issues I should be aware of before purchasing from private party? 

2005 Mini Cooper Hatchback with 41,875 miles. When asked why so low miles, I'm told it just sat, not a primary car.

I plan on having a mechanic look at anything before I buy.

Any advice, suggestions, warnings, etc. are welcome!
thanks,
Vickie


----------



## Belugaaf22 (4 mo ago)

Usually for cars that just sit there and are not used often, look for worn battery and maybe check out the paint the condition on the plastic trim pieces as well. Make sure the fluids and general maintenance for that matter have been done at the correct intervals despite it not being used as a primary car


----------

